# Added a kick-up skeg/rudder to my Manta 10



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

My original posts about this "toy kayak" (MANTA 10) brought a couple of comments about the need for a skeg or rudder. 

So...this morning, I cobbled together the rudder/skeg shown below. I used a broom stick; a piece of Walmart cutting board; scraps of plywood; a pool noodle; and a PVC fitting.

Right now, I'll rig it as a fixed kick-up skeg. After I spend a little time with it, I'll decide if I want to re-rig it as a moveable rudder.  What do you think?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I took her out this afternoon. Skeg worked great.  For a while, I was confused because she was pushing me to the port side on every paddle.  I found out that I had mis-placed the "tiller" off to one side.  I corrected that and she tracked beautifully. 

Must have added some mojo, too.  Caught over a dozen LM bass on the pond, including one over 3 lbs!  Rare for this place, that is for sure. 

Tomorrow I will drop her into Galveston Bay and see what happens.  She fits just fine inside of my Toyota Van which is a big deal for me. 

NO way did I want to push her up on top of the rack at 60 lbs!.  She slid right into the back of the van and I was able to keep her upright so it will be an easy drop and load from here on out.....I hope!



















regards, Rich


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I like the rod rack with 6 or so rods. Perfect for a road trip and adventure. I can imagine traveling and saying, "Boy, that looks like no one fishes here. Let's try it out." I am assuming that the molded indent in the stern is the mast mount? The rod holder is in the middle? Just wondering, all sealed?


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Rich, I'm amazed by the clever ingenuity of folks like you on this forum. Doing more...with less...really clever! Kudos to you.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys..

Recid...That molded portion in the back acts as a very comfortable handle. It has a hole molded in for tying off, I guess.  Boat has a neat molded handle in the front, too.  The entire thing is completely sealed. Whoever made the mold on this one took some time to do a lot of things right.  

I like to use whatever is available. One of my wheels for the yak cart snapped. It was from a left over golf cart and all plastic. I took a trip to our local church outlet store and bought a much better golf cart, with all metal sleeve bearing wheels for $7.00.  Now, they won't break..  Probably will rust, but I can replace them by making another trip to the Salvation Army store or church store.

It is not that I cannot afford to buy some things new, but I would rather have the fun of creation.  Rich

p.s. If you missed the pix of the toy kayak earlier this week..here it is again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Really neat yak...where do you hide the beer?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am wobbly enough on my own. If I had a couple of beers, then I might not make it back to the launch. Plenty of beer when I get there, though. 

I have greatly improved on the above version in the last few days, though. I will post an update after I find a piece of aluminum (or a thicker piece of plywood) to replace the half-circle of plywood. It is too fragile. Hasn't broken yet, but will if I don't replace it.

regards, Rich


----------



## RRobinson (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder how many guys (besides me) are looking at your kayak and thinking "outboard motor"? 2 hp? 5? I have a 9.9 out in the garage that would be REALLY fun!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rich, PM me your address and I'll throw you a piece of 1/4 in. aluminum un a USPS flat rate envelope. I have several scraps left over from a 4x8 sheet left from a project. 
Mike


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rich, a 6"x10" piece of 1/4 in aluminum plate left Lafayette LA this afternoon headed your way. Should have it by the weekend. MIKE


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, MIKE. Cant believe your kindness. It is very much appreciated. 

I have completely re-designed the skeg/rudder ( at least in my mind, so far)... this piece will make the new design far stronger than my original. 

I still will be happy to re-imburse you for any costs.....Rich


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not necessary. We're here to help each other out when possible. Enjoy. MIKE


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Mike, the aluminum piece arrived late yesterday, however we were off to Dallas for a first communion celebration. I hope to get a chance to work on it tomorrow or Monday.

Thanks again. I will re-post the modifications with your contribution when I get done. regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Added a kick-up skeg/rudder to my Manta 10 (totally modified now)*

Thanks to Junkin, who graciously.. and at his own expense...provided me with the aluminum shown below...I was able to totally re-do my kick up skeg rudder.

Like most first time tries at a mod...my original design was fraught with issues. The Wal-Mart cutting board rudder wasn't long enough. Setting the rudder shaft BELOW the stern allowed it to grab, catch and finally break..when I dragged the yak to the shoreline. I learned a lot....for very little money.  

The new design, shown below, also uses a Wal-Mart cutting board for a rudder, but it is shaped like other yak rudders have always been shaped. The kick up section is now mounted on Mike's aluminum and is far stronger. The entire unit rides ABOVE the stern, so nothing extends down to catch and break. The former broom stick shaft has been replaced with electrical PVC which is far stronger, yet flexible to give a bit if I hit anything.

Thanks, Mike, for your contribution and encouragement.  

regards, Rich

p.s. please disregard the erroneous date on the photos. It is from a new camera that has a screwy date setting system. But it was cheap and waterproof.

OLD DESIGN









NEW DESIGN...


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice Rich. Glad I could help. Now next time I'm in Houston visiting the sister in law I'm gonna have to see that thing work its magic on the pond. Tight lines.... MIKE


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

PM sent.....Rich


----------

